# Michael Jackson's children



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Why don't they look mixed race?

Can someone please explain how this can happen and no one mentions it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

never even seen them.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm I also thought that..


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen them either tbh


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

nibbsey said:


> Why don't they look mixed race?
> 
> Can someone please explain how this can happen and no one mentions it.


 Two white people can have black babies and two black people can have white babies. All down to genetics mate.......but you do seem to have missed the fact that Michael Jackson was white :lol:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I think no-one is surprised to be fair - does anyone actually believe that MJ ever slept with that woman erm no .....so we assume artificial insemination [well turkey baster jobby] but then ....nope not mixed race -- so he bought them ?Anything is possible with that man isnt it ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

doubleh said:


> Two white people can have black babies and two black people can have white babies. All down to genetics mate.......but you do seem to have missed the fact that Michael Jackson was white :lol:


 I fully unerstand that point but A) its fvckin rare and B) that would mean that Jacko would have mixed origin himself surely, otherwise its just a freak of nature.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> I think no-one is surprised to be fair - does anyone actually believe that MJ ever slept with that woman erm no .....so we assume artificial insemination [well turkey baster jobby] but then ....nope not mixed race -- so he bought them ?Anything is possible with that man isnt it ....


Definately, i think there is something underhanded and not as straight forward as we are led to believe going on here. :cool2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

here is a recent one ...how did they grow so fast ????


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> I think no-one is surprised to be fair - does anyone actually believe that MJ ever slept with that woman erm no .....so we assume artificial insemination [well turkey baster jobby] but then ....nope not mixed race -- so he bought them ?Anything is possible with that man isnt it ....


 LMAO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd say adoption?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oops you beat me to it ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> I'd say adoption?


haha always possible !!!!! sh!t forgot about that :tongue:

they are def all related though if you look at the pics they all share similar characteristics to each other ...


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

A large proportion of blacks in America are from the slave trade.......I watched a program about afro american roots a few months ago where they tested the male chromosome to find peoples origins. Lots of black males can trace their lineage to/through Spain/Europe as the slave masters had sex with female slaves and bore children with them so its highly possible he does have mixed origins, albeit a long time ago.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes but with the pedophile stuff would they really let him adopt? and im sure we would have found out by now.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

nibbsey said:


>


i very much doubt the one in the red t- shirt is his :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Of course it's adoption. When he was in the jackonson 5 he looked 100% african. Fast forward 30 years and he looked almost white. No way those are his kids.

Fortunately for these kids it sounds like there is about 100 songs unreleased which Michael has said are for his kids. Now if that's true and they get released and if the thieving lawers and debt collectors dont take the profits they should be set for life.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i bet they are fked up too


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

doubleh said:


> A large proportion of blacks in America are from the slave trade.......I watched a program about afro american roots a few months ago where they tested the male chromosome to find peoples origins. Lots of black males can trace their lineage to/through Spain/Europe as the slave masters had sex with female slaves and bore children with them so its highly possible he does have mixed origins, albeit a long time ago.


 Yep i saw that too Ainsley Harriot was the man, he found out he had decended from a white slave trader (great great great grand parent) i think. However the probability of this being the case is unlikely as it would have probably manifested itself in the huge group of siblings he has by now. Also surley its more than a coincidence that his kids are white and wanted to be.....


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> I think no-one is surprised to be fair - does anyone actually believe that MJ ever slept with that woman erm no .....so we assume artificial insemination [well turkey baster jobby] but then ....nope not mixed race -- so he bought them ?Anything is possible with that man isnt it ....


You have such a way with words!

Tend to agree though. I would be very suprised if MJ had produced them the old fashioned way.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

found em... bought em...

Agree with the genetics around mixed race within ancestors but all 3 kids??? not convinced,


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

adamdutton said:


> yes but with the pedophile stuff would they really let him adopt? and im sure we would have found out by now.


Money talks, plus I think its been reported in the press that the mother admits that the kids are not fathered by Jacko.....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Money talks


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont really care to be honest as long as they get a chance to live there lives.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/28/debbie-rowe-michael-is-no_n_222027.html


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What a fantastic way to bring children into the world :ban:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

What a clockenspiel of a mother she is!!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Case closed. At least i can sleep tnight now (if it fvcking cools down that is) knowing that...

Thank you magictorch


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Designer children! They are able to manipulate the DNA in the embrio (i think) and there they can prety much make the child look like anything dark hair/blond hair, blue eyes, what ever they want!

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cachempQRrG4TLcJ:www.bionetonline.org/English/Content/db_cont1.htm+designer+babies&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

They say future, but this technology has been available for years now, it has just not been approved yet!


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothings ever clear cut with the yanks there is always some mystery or conspiracy when someone dies in my opinion the whole nation is a freak show, you watch anything on tv a bit wierd and strange you can be assured it's from The USA


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

---------------

In an astonishing interview Debbie - mother of Prince, 12, and Paris, 11 - said she was artificially inseminated by an anonymous donor.

And she told how, despite Jackson's death, she does not WANT custody of the children and NEVER expects to see them again.

----------------

I really feel for those kids, Totally ****ed up ****, dad is lame peddo and mom is stupid whore!

I hope there is really some facken hell in the end so they can facken burn in there both.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Why don't they look mixed race?
> 
> Can someone please explain how this can happen and no one mentions it.


is this what they call a blanket observation? :lol:

i'll be getting my coat then.


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/28/debbie-rowe-michael-is-no_n_222027.html


 at least she is being honest and saying she isnt cut out to be a mother , and not taking them in just to get her hands on some dosh , they deserve to go to someone who loves them for them not for the ' greed ' factor


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/28/debbie-rowe-michael-is-no_n_222027.html


Thats actually very sad. Poor kids. Who's going to shelter them now from the media?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Thats actually very sad. Poor kids. Who's going to shelter them now from the media?


I think the Nanny wanted them....TBH she is probably more like their mother! Like most of these stars and their children....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Thats actually very sad. Poor kids. Who's going to shelter them now from the media?


im suprised Madonna hasnt claimed first dibs on em.She seems to think that any "spare" kids are fair game! Perhaps they aint black enough?? :confused1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Thats actually very sad. Poor kids. Who's going to shelter them now from the media?


Ebay? :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I think the Nanny wanted them....TBH she is probably more like their mother! Like most of these stars and their children....


She's probably the best person for them. Good on her.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> at least she is being honest and saying she isnt cut out to be a mother , and not taking them in just to get her hands on some dosh , they deserve to go to someone who loves them for them not for the ' greed ' factor


maybe..........http://www.marryourdaughter.com


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

essexboy said:


> maybe..........http://www.marryourdaughter.com


 What kind of a facken stupid name for dating service is that lol.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

nibbsey said:


> Why don't they look mixed race?
> 
> Can someone please explain how this can happen and no one mentions it.


im mixed race, and most people have absolutely no idea.....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm mixed race from many continents,but everyone still just thinks i'm just a *****!!!!

fcuk off has jackson got kids...he was gay...or as we know a peadophile!!!!

all publicity and media!!!!

but dont ever write off mixed race kids because they have to look half caste with curly hair etc...cos genes,gametes,phenotypes etc all from those lovely centromeres in the DNA can have many things can happen giving the old mutations a platform or even just down to recessive/dominant traits!!!!

but jackson,pleeeeeese,he didnt have kids...although i did notice those pics posted up earlier do have the same looking noses,but what does this mean...they have the same noses,hahahahahahaaaaa!!!!!

i think jackson did what he done with everything,shelled out the dollar signs...for his ever increasing make belief life!!!!

damn,MJ you depress me lately,you used to be a sound young black man...then you became a pervert...sh*t!!!!

somebody cheer me up with some *bo selector* jackson takes!!!!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Calling his kids prince michael and prince michael 2 is just fuked up.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> somebody cheer me up with some *bo selector* jackson takes!!!!


That always had me in stitches:lol: :lol:


----------

